

Auto-saving CSS And JavaScript Changes Locally From The Chrome Developer Tools - cleverjake
http://addyosmani.com/blog/autosave-changes-chrome-dev-tools/

======
latchkey
This is really great except for all of us that use CoffeeScript|Less|Sass
since what is shown in the dev tools is the compiled version of our source.

~~~
ELV1S
I believe it's possible to make Less and SASS work.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firesass-
for-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firesass-for-firebug/)
does work somehow. Can't same the same about CoffeeScript.

------
andrewfelix
I'm going to give this a try to replace my current text editor.

I suspect this would be more useful if I didn't have 2 monitors. Currently I
have my text editor on the left with all my files easily accessible, and the
browser open on the right. So the biggest pain is having to hit refresh (not
that big a deal).

Looks like it would be great for coding on the go with a single small monitor.

EDIT: Tried it. Chrome sux as a text editor :(

~~~
ELV1S
Web Inspector editor is not powerful yet, but I'm working in this direction:
<https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70182>,
<https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71625>,
<https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70181>,
<https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69986> ...

What bothers you the most?

> So the biggest pain is having to hit refresh (not that big a deal).

You could try <http://livereload.com/>

~~~
andrewfelix
Is there a way to edit the code as if it were just text? ie. not have to
double click the values?

~~~
ELV1S
Yes. You can edit CSS in Resources panel ([http://youtu.be/N8SS-
rUEZPg?hd=1&t=7m18s](http://youtu.be/N8SS-rUEZPg?hd=1&t=7m18s)) and JS in both
Resources and Scripts panels. It doesn't have any code completion yet. Also,
you have to double click to enter edit mode (I don't know why
<https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71645>).

